# Latest barn find ??



## Trader Dan (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello and good day, I have a Wards Hawthorne and I am hoping this might be a pre 33' , but don't know for sure. It is the latest barn find and appears to be complete? Maybe not all original but complete ? The tires are 26" but bike seems a little more in the 24" size?  Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 1, 2018)

Balloon tire from the late 30's, great bike!


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm putting my chips on '41.


----------



## ratina (Aug 1, 2018)

I believe that badge came out in 40. What's the serial number?


----------



## Trader Dan (Aug 1, 2018)

It has 14FH over 93849


----------



## Trader Dan (Aug 1, 2018)

When I was looking around ebay, what I saw to compare was said to be pre war and a 20's but you have to ask if they really know what they have too.. I am going by the springer on front wheel. How about a hint on the real value in this condition. It is solid under surface rust .


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 1, 2018)

I sold a similar bike for $350...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2018)

Many sellers on eBay have no idea what they have, and frequently ignore any messages CABE members have sent them to better represent what they have for sale.


----------



## Trader Dan (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes that is very similar, what year was it ?


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 1, 2018)

I believe it to be a '41


----------



## Trader Dan (Aug 1, 2018)

My friend was saying it was late 30's or 40's because of the tires, so i guess he was right.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> I'm putting my chips on '41.



I agree--'41  V/r Shawn


----------



## Trader Dan (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you all for the input. You fellas have some super nice bikes, I really don't see too many like those here in Florida.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Trader Dan said:


> Thank you all for the input. You fellas have some super nice bikes, I really don't see too many like those here in Florida.



There is at least one fella down there that has a fairly impressive collection! V/r Shawn


----------



## ratina (Aug 1, 2018)

As others said -1941


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 2, 2018)

So, does 14FH mean "41 Hawthorne Flyer" but spelt backwards; and could it be a 41 frame for the 1942 catalog?
D.P. Harris also sold Rollfast bikes made by H.P. Snyder; their ads may have referred to a similar frame as "new" for 1942.
I have a springer like that one, and plan to use it on my "74EH" Snyder-built; they may be difficult to put together again.
Question is, do the flapper-pivot pieces go on the outsides, like the bonderized bike in the first pictures, or on the insides, like the similar blue bike?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 4, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> So, does 14FH mean "41 Hawthorne Flyer" but spelt backwards; and could it be a 41 frame for the 1942 catalog?
> D.P. Harris also sold Rollfast bikes made by H.P. Snyder; their ads may have referred to a similar frame as "new" for 1942.
> I have a springer like that one, and plan to use it on my "74EH" Snyder-built; they may be difficult to put together again.
> Question is, do the flapper-pivot pieces go on the outsides, like the bonderized bike in the first pictures, or on the insides, like the similar blue bike?




No one's figured out the letters, the earlier ones are usually 'EH', some later were 'SN'. It was a few years ago when we figured out the reverse year coding, which appears mid 1940, and continues through around '56. I'm not sure on the springer question.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 4, 2018)

I found the 1942 _Rollfast _ad or catalog page; (does not apply to Hawthornes).


What D.P. Harris hardware stores sold must have first been made by H.P. Snyder.  
Other stores (e.g., M. Ward) may have been first to order, receive, and sell the then-new streamlined bicycles.
Too often I find myself equating Snyder to Rollfast; it seems that Hawthornes may have been leaders of innovation.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 6, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I found the 1942 _Rollfast _ad or catalog page; (does not apply to Hawthornes).
> View attachment 878511
> What D.P. Harris hardware stores sold must have first been made by H.P. Snyder.
> Other stores (e.g., M. Ward) may have been first to order, receive, and sell the then-new streamlined bicycles.
> Too often I find myself equating Snyder to Rollfast; it seems that Hawthornes may have been leaders of innovation.



DPH made ball bearings, and owned the Rollfast name. Snyder was the co. that built the bikes for DPH, and later, many Montgomery Ward Hawthornes, as well as several other store badges, including Roamer, Black Beauty, Keystone, and Yale.


----------



## anders1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE! Enjoy


----------

